# Central Boiler- Classic E 2300 user?



## Sawyer (May 20, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am going to buy a wood heating boiler soon. I have been reading for a few days all the comments I can find on this forum to hopefully educate myself. I started looking for a OWB and after reading about gasification will not look back.  I live on an 80 acre woodlot so firewood is not a problem. However I would much rather be crappie fishing than splitting wood! If I have extra wood I would rather ship to the paper mill and receive a check which I can use to buy more crappie minnows ;-))

We are presently using a propane boiler for the 1200sq/ft workshop (600 gallons) and an Accucraft fireplace for the 4800sq/ft house including finished basement. The house is well insulated but has a lot of windows (the three walls of the living room are almost all glass). We do have a Weil McClain propane boiler and water maker with hydronic in floor heating and a heat exchanger in the plenum for forced are in the upper level of the house also. We only use the in-floor and only in the lower level when guest arrive, otherwise it stays about 55 degrees with the fireplace. We burn 8 full cords of seasoned hardwood (primarily hard maple/yellow birch) in the fireplace each year. 

After reading messages on this site and talking with the manufactures and dealers I have the choices narrowed down to a EKO 80, Garn WHS 1500 , or Central Boiler E 2300.

My question, does anyone on this forum use a E Classic 2300? I cannot find anyone in my area that has the 2100. I was told by Jim Sauffer at Garn that the EPA ratings do not necessarily reflect actual realized efficiency so I am curious.

I should add that the reason for considering the E Classic is the self contained nature of the furnace without building a storage shed or the added water storage.


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the Boiler Room, Sawyer. I'm originally from Coloma, down in sand country.

CB's new gasifier has just been unveiled, so I doubt that anyone has much experience, if any, with it. Last month I saw one at a trade show, the the dealer trying to sell it had never seen one operate. Both he and the factory rep seemed a little unclear on (or unwilling to explain in any detail), how it works. So it's basically untested by real users at this point.

The Garn, on the other hand, has been around for decades and everybody who has one seems to love it. It's generally believed to be one of the cleanest, most efficient boilers on the market. We have one member with an EKO 80 (way too big for most people) and he seems pretty happy with it. I know I love my EKO 60.


----------



## Sawyer (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Eric, I am up in Mercer. After reading one of your previous posts I was only hoping to get lucky on a 2300 user.  When I talked to Andy at Central he said it was a gasification unit. As he worked there, had nothing but good about their system.

When I talked with Dave at Cozy Heat he recommended the EKO 80, he felt that if I wasn’t going to hook up additional storage before winter I would need that size to heat 6,000 feet.

I agree the Garn looks like a good unit and am waiting to hear back from a dealer tonight on pricing, I am prepared for the sticker shock but then the storage for the EKO if purchased was quoted almost $6000.

Pook, I was told at Garn that the stack purity does not necessarily mean the efficiency of the burn was transferred 100% to the water storage facility?


----------



## Eric Johnson (May 20, 2008)

You can get adequate storage for a lot less than $6,000 if you go with used propane tanks. There are a bunch of other, unpressurized, alternatives as well.


----------



## Sawyer (May 20, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> You can get adequate storage for a lot less than $6,000 if you go with used propane tanks. There are a bunch of other, unpressurized, alternatives as well.



If I go with EKO I will definately use a different water storage than OEM. I have not ruled out the Garn as of yet and that combination would include the storage and be highly effecient. I just taled again with Central Boiler and they said that the E2300 is not nearly twice as effiecient as their other units but it does meet the EPA test and have the orange hang tag.


----------



## jd6030 (May 21, 2008)

My local Central Boiler dealer got the 3rd  2300 ever built and sold it and had it hooked up at first of Febuary. I have been told it needs dry seasoned wood, and it will burn green wood but works much better with dry wood. I was told it uses about a one third less wood than the 6048 and was told there is very little smoke coming out the stack. The owner has been happy with it and has had no problems with it. The dealer is honest and everyone that has done business with them have great things to say of them and that they know there products. They also have 2 more sold and I am going to look into buying one real soon. They also told me it was like turning a 6048  upside down is how the 2300 works.


----------



## Sawyer (May 21, 2008)

jd6030 said:
			
		

> My local Central Boiler dealer got the 3rd  2300 ever built and sold it and had it hooked up at first of Febuary. I have been told it needs dry seasoned wood, and it will burn green wood but works much better with dry wood. I was told it uses about a one third less wood than the 6048 and was told there is very little smoke coming out the stack. The owner has been happy with it and has had no problems with it. The dealer is honest and everyone that has done business with them have great things to say of them and that they know there products. They also have 2 more sold and I am going to look into buying one real soon. They also told me it was like turning a 6048  upside down is how the 2300 works.



Thanks jd, that is positive feedback. Could you send/post the dealer's name? No one in our area is using one.

I am presently pricing the Garn 1500 and 2000 and the Eko 80. I did get a good quote on the 2300. I still do not believe the overall efficiency is up to the two previously mentioned units.


----------



## antos_ketcham (May 23, 2008)

I should be getting my E-Classic next week and have it fired up by the end of the month. I'd be happy to let you know how it goes. 

Pete


----------

